# Ken N Tx Hospitalized!!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2022)

C.O.P.D. infection. Should be realest today. Will update soon.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 16, 2022)

The best for you (((Ken)))


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well, Ken.  Keep us informed.  xx


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh WoW...hospitalised, !! Hope they release you soon Ken... get well dear friend..


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 16, 2022)

take care


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 16, 2022)

Get outta there soon !!!!


----------



## Pam (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2022)

Hang tuff!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 16, 2022)

Get better soon! Missed you this morning and wondered where you were. Prayers for you.


----------



## Della (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon, Ken.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> C.O.P.D. infection


Hang in there guy!

Must be that cigar you are always smoking...


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2022)

(((Ken))) Hurry and get well!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 16, 2022)

On your way home pick up a can (or three) of Campbell's chicken noodle soup and a couple of bottles of ginger ale. My gramma was a nurse and "prescribed" this for whatever ails you. It always works. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 16, 2022)

Hope you're better soon.


----------



## Been There (Dec 16, 2022)

COPD infection. What’s that? Lungs are infected? Bronchial tubes or what?
Hope you heal quickly, Ken. Santa Claus will soon be here.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 16, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Campbell's chicken noodle soup


I know that old Jewish grandmother joke:  "It won't hoit."


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 16, 2022)

Prayers for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 16, 2022)

May you get well soon, Ken.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon, Ken. Praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Devi (Dec 16, 2022)

Adding my wishes for a fast and full recover, @Ken N Tx.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 16, 2022)

@Ken N Tx , Have a speedy and complete recovery


----------



## Right Now (Dec 16, 2022)

You are in the right place to get the attention you need @Ken N Tx .
The other kind of attention you deserve will be found right here.   Feel better soon!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 16, 2022)

Hope to have you back to normal real soon, Ken. You take care of yourself now, you hear?!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 16, 2022)

Hang in there- get well soon and home soon!!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 16, 2022)

Stay strong, cool ol' guy.
Prayers for speedy recovery
Looking forward to your updates


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2022)

((HUGS))


----------



## Pecos (Dec 16, 2022)

I hope you get well soon Ken.


----------



## rasmusjc (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon, Ken.


----------



## Kika (Dec 16, 2022)

Wishing you long, deep breaths.  Get better soon!


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 16, 2022)

Watch some television and relax.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 16, 2022)

Hospitals stays are not enjoyable but as "Right Now" stated, they're the best places to be when needed.  Hope it's a brief stay.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## fancicoffee13 (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> C.O.P.D. infection. Should be realest today. Will update soon.


Hoping everything goes great and you get well soon.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well quick!


----------



## twinkles (Dec 16, 2022)

get well soon  ken prayers are coming your way


----------



## MountainRa (Dec 16, 2022)

Hope you get all the medical care you need and are soon back home.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 16, 2022)

Take care and get well!


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 16, 2022)

Get well soon


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2022)

*Sending Prayers and get well wishes to you @Ken N Tx
*


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 16, 2022)

Come home as soon as you are able, Ken. Hospitals are not good places to be these days. You don't want to get Covid on top of your other medical condition. 

Take care and get well ASAP


----------



## Jules (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken, wishing you well.


----------



## Chet (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2022)

@Ken N Tx   Sorry to hear you're in the hospital Ken.  Sending warm thoughts your way and hope you can be back home soon...hugs.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2022)

Sorry to see your post  Mrs. Ken   ... Best Wishes for a  speedy recovery Ken!  
I know the weather isn't helping.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

Get Well Soon...remember,

"The brewery is the best drugstore." Old German Proverb


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2022)

Been There said:


> COPD infection. What’s that? Lungs are infected? Bronchial tubes or what?
> Hope you heal quickly, Ken. Santa Claus will soon be here.


Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease....frequent congestion in the lungs.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 16, 2022)

Feel better!  Keep us informed.  We care about you!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 16, 2022)

All the best Ken, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken.....the hospital is not on the “ Top 10 Vacation list for a holiday “
Get well soon.....and come back to us, when you feel up to it.
Take EXTRA CARE. .


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 16, 2022)

Take good care of yourself, best wishes


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Sending prayers


----------



## Mike (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh dear Ken, what have you been up to, this is
terrible news, get out of there quickly, I know
that the nurses are lovely and friendly, but you
need to get home, it is nearly Christmas.

Get well quickly, please, I thought that Texans
didn't get sick.

I am sending you some healing.

Mike.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 16, 2022)

For those who don't understand (Neither did I and I so have it)

COPD can cause many complications, including: Respiratory infections. People with COPD are more likely to catch colds, the flu and pneumonia. Any respiratory infection can make it much more difficult to breathe and could cause further damage to lung tissue.


----------



## IKE (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken you've got my number if there's anything I can do give me a call......I can be there in a couple of hours.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 16, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> C.O.P.D. infection. Should be realest today. Will update soon.


Look, you might be in hospital, you might be seriously ill but that is absolutely no excuse to allow your grammatical standards to drop. My English teacher would have submitted you to detention, deservedly so. You are not realest, you are released, dear oh dear, you might be at death's door but that's hardly an excuse for poor grammar. Once recovered you will submit to detention where you will write out that released is an easy  word to spell incorrectly.

Ken, I tease, wishing you a speedy recovery and back to good health with the infection cleared. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 16, 2022)

I knew you had been off the board but not in ill health.  We had that bad weather with the tornados.  Thought you were working on clean up on your place and maybe helping others in the community.

Sad that you are in the hospital but happy you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## Trish (Dec 16, 2022)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Ken.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 16, 2022)

@Ken N Tx, take care and get well soon!


----------



## Leann (Dec 16, 2022)

Wishing you well, Ken.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 16, 2022)

_Hoping you are home soon._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 16, 2022)

So sorry to read this Ken. I hope you were able to be released today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 16, 2022)

I hope you are feeling better now.  I know COPD is a very hard disease to endure.  I have a friend who has it and just got out of the hospital too.  I hope you are doing better than he is.


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2022)

Hope you'll be out soon and back to your usual!


----------



## Lara (Dec 16, 2022)

My dear friend...I'm very concerned. We could use an update. Meanwhile, I pray for the doctors to have the wisdom needed to make the right decisions and to give you the best care you deserve. And for your lovely wife to feel loved and comforted by friends and family at this most difficult time


----------



## Lara (Dec 16, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Sad that you are in the hospital but happy you are feeling better!!!!


He is?! I must have missed that post somewhere. If so...whew!


----------



## Blessed (Dec 17, 2022)

Lara said:


> He is?! I must have missed that post somewhere. If so...whew!


You did not miss it.  He just posted today that he was in the hospital.  He had been off the board for a few days.


----------



## Been There (Dec 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease....frequent congestion in the lungs.


That sounds pretty serious to me, but I am no doctor. I heard of COPD. I just never knew what it was and I guess I was too lazy to look it up. I did look it up yesterday and read that smoking is one of the leading causes. I smoked for maybe a year or so, but quickly gave it up when the girl I was dating at the time told me she didn't like kissing an ash tray. 

Ken: I hope you are doing better.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 17, 2022)

Missing you, Ken! Prayers for healing and your return home.


----------



## timoc (Dec 17, 2022)

Get well soon, Ken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2022)

Been There said:


> COPD infection. What’s that? Lungs are infected? Bronchial tubes or what?
> Hope you heal quickly, Ken. Santa Claus will soon be here.





Gary O' said:


> Stay strong, cool ol' guy.
> Prayers for speedy recovery
> Looking forward to your updates





Gaer said:


> Feel better!  Keep us informed.  We care about you!


I am home after a 3 day stay..

Feeling much better, but must now use home oxygen treatments!!

Thats the price to pay after 65 years of puffing!!

Thanks all..


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2022)

@Ken N Tx 

So glad to hear you are home, Ken. I hope you're keeping comfortable, and are resting well.
Hugs for you and your lovely wife


----------



## Been There (Dec 17, 2022)

Ken, Do you have to have O2 all the time? 


Ken N Tx said:


> I am home after a 3 day stay..
> 
> Feeling much better, but must now use home oxygen treatments!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am home after a 3 day stay..
> 
> Feeling much better, but must now use home oxygen treatments!!
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you're back home Ken with loved ones.  Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am home after a 3 day stay..
> 
> Feeling much better, but must now use home oxygen treatments!!
> 
> ...


Ken does that mean you have to use Oxygen during the day or just to help you sleep ?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2022)

@Ken N Tx  I'm glad you're home and feeling better. Take care of yourself, my friend.


----------



## Mike (Dec 17, 2022)

Good news, it is nice to know that you are home,
we are all breathing a sigh of relief.

Behave now and keep away from hospitals, they
are not good for your health.

Mike.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Very glad you are home and doing alright, Ken.
I have been thinking of you and of your wife, too.
Thanks for your update!


----------



## Raddragn (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome back home. They have done much to improve O2 therapy recently. Check into the many forms available.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Welcome back.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2022)

Been There said:


> Ken, Do you have to have O2 all the time?





hollydolly said:


> Ken does that mean you have to use Oxygen during the day or just to help you sleep ?


It is still a learning curve for me...They sent me home with both portable and home oxygen tanks..


----------



## katlupe (Dec 18, 2022)

Happy you are back home!


----------



## Trish (Dec 18, 2022)

Good that you are home for Christmas @Ken N Tx  Best wishes


----------



## Mike (Dec 18, 2022)

I am happy that you are home Ken, but sad to think
that you need to have oxygen, but it will help you
to breathe better, I hope that it is only temporary.

Mike.


----------



## Nipper (Dec 18, 2022)

Glad you are home!


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 18, 2022)

Glad you're doing better and back home Ken!!


----------



## Kika (Dec 18, 2022)

It's so nice that you are back home. Stay well.


----------



## Devi (Dec 18, 2022)

Glad to see you're back. Hope all is well — oxygen canisters notwithstanding.


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2022)

Feel better Ken!


----------

